# Essay 4: If you are a seeker in life, stay on the path, one day you will find your one 'thing'



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 2, 2022)

I have been a seeker of knowledge since 2007- when I was 18.

My friend gave me the PUA book ‘The Game’ that year- first year of university- and I was fascinated that the men in there could do something out of the ordinary, something that the average guy wouldn’t have the balls to do.

While I was never that interested in the ‘Game’ type stuff- the lines, the routines, dating a ton of women- I loved the psychological element of men cracking a certain code that most other people in society wouldn’t have the courage to.

Even at that age, I had an inkling that people were socially conditioned into not being themselves, into compromising their authenticity to 'fit in'. 2007 was very different from today, but I still saw these limp, feminine, subdued men in Law School who were trying to fit in. I wanted to be nothing like that, and nothing like what my Indian family wanted me to be.

So at that age I studied a lot of PUA stuff purely to break free of social conditioning.

After getting laid with a couple of girls, a few things went wrong- I got a bad rejection at 20 and thought "life is rigged and unfair to nice guys like me, the only point of life is to have pleasure and not think about the consequences"

So I became addicted to alcohol and prostitutes- my family had money, so I blew thousands on high-class escorts nearly every weekend- sometimes multiple women in a night. My record was 5 hookers in about 18 hours.

This led to a decade of addiction, self-destruction and misery. All through it though, I had an inkling that there was a way out for me (that didn't involve suicide)- an answer, a special solution to my issues. I kept reading and learning. 

If you’re a man who is a true seeker- there are some guys in here that are always trying to find answers, help people and be positive- Stay on your path. I guarantee you, if you’re curious enough and take action on your intuition, you will have a moment where you find your ‘thing’, your inner solution. It will be as if everything you’ve ever read or listened to in your life, led to finding this one thing. You’ll go from searching in the dark, to now knowing exactly the inner process you need to undertake, having the answer, and realizing ‘now is the time for me to turn everything around’. You’ll realize how little of your potential you’ve been using, and you’ll be ready to change everything for this full expression of who you are.

Many guys on the seekers’ path have arrived at ‘looksmaxxing’, which I don’t think is necessarily bad. It is a noble thing to strive for- aesthetic beauty, the highest physical representation of themselves- making sacrifices (in diet, putting work in the gym, saving for surgeries etc) to taste the highest beauty attainable for them. For me, it was an important part of my journey, but it wasn’t the final destination.

I very recently found my ‘one thing’ – the thing that is the solution to every internal problem I’ve had my whole life. I basically don’t have to read about anything else anymore, except for this one area. I know my answer, I know what I need to do internally, and everything will be fine.

This is an amazing feeling after 15 years of seeking. I feel free, I feel at home, for the first time in my entire life, in my body and soul.

For all the guys who are seekers, here are some tips on how to follow your true path of development, during this time and society:


Attach less and less meaning to things outside of you. Something is seriously broken in this society, and most of the people in it.* Stop looking for your identity in the eyes and opinions of other people*. They are fucked up in themselves, and don’t know shit about who you are


Value time alone connecting with your inner energies, over doing mindless things externally. Sure, you can accomplish things externally, but always do it from a place of consciously choosing to do after looking within and deciding it is an expression of your true self. *Listen to your heart and the regions below it- your body, your gut, the base of your spine, your genital area- I'm not joking. These are the areas of your grounding energy. What your head is saying means nothing if you aren't connected to these energies.*


Let go of resentments and negative emotions as soon as you can. I made this mistake for about the last 5 years, where I was DEEP in hatred and resentment- reacting to the pain I’d suffered throughout my life. This is a waste. If you are living everyday in payback and desire for revenge, you aren’t excited enough for who you could be in your life- not a good place to be. Keep focusing on the answer- the energies you will one day be able to unlock in yourself will be more exciting than hating on anyone else could ever be. A man who perpetually believes there's no answer to his life, will be a man who commits suicide.


Don’t follow women’s pettiness, negativity, apathy and materialism. Part of the reason why this society is fucked today is because young women have been given all the power. Young women are the most materialistic demographic on earth. They have left everyone insecure and on edge. Men have followed in this and become as shallow as women- acting very feminine and trying to cut their fellow man down. It’s pathetic to see. Many of you won’t believe this, but realize that the answer to your happiness will never be in a woman, or women. Stop looking for your value in their eyes.

Bottom line of this essay is that there is an answer out there. I truly didn't understand why I was so fucked up and lost for so long, but after 15+ years of reading and trying to understand myself, everything led me to this one path, this one solution which I realize explains it all, and most importantly tells me what I need to do. Stay on the seeker's path and don't deviate, you will find your own unique answer one day- likely much sooner than I did!


----------



## Korea (Apr 2, 2022)

Got damn, you turned 18 in 2007?


----------



## Broski (Apr 2, 2022)

Ooga


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 2, 2022)

What is your 'thing' bro?

Enjoyed the read


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 2, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> What is your 'thing' bro?
> 
> Enjoyed the read


Thanks man, much appreciated. Glad you enjoyed it.

It is something to do with Chakras and energy points within the body. There are 7 main ones- 3 above the heart, 3 below the heart, and the heart chakra.

I was completely cut off from the 3 ones below the heart, hence I lived in my head for many years and lacked groundedness and physicality.

Already the meditations I'm doing are bringing everything into alignment.


----------



## poloralf (Apr 2, 2022)

lol at calling yourself a "seeker" didnt read any of this buuuuuu buuuuuu shiiiiet


----------



## Madhate (Apr 2, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Thanks man, much appreciated. Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> It is something to do with Chakras and energy points within the body. There are 7 main ones- 3 above the heart, 3 below the heart, and the heart chakra.
> 
> ...


"Meditations I'm doing" means nothing, it sounds like you are delusionmaxxing


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 2, 2022)

Madhate said:


> "Meditations I'm doing" means nothing, it sounds like you are delusionmaxxing


There's far more to it than meditations which I will be learning now


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 2, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Thanks man, much appreciated. Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> It is something to do with Chakras and energy points within the body. There are 7 main ones- 3 above the heart, 3 below the heart, and the heart chakra.
> 
> ...


I'm very interested in the chakras, how do you connect with your chakras sounds a dumb and complex question

Is it just meditation focussing on that area?

You and king Solomon the user here really opened me up on it

Because although I will probs full ascend this year I want my mind to move forward too and not live in the past disappointme ts


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Apr 2, 2022)

kinda hard to relate since i'm not into mysticism or 5 hookers a day


DaRealSixpence said:


> Don’t follow women’s pettiness, negativity, apathy and materialism. Part of the reason why this society is fucked today is because young women have been given all the power. Young women are the most materialistic demographic on earth. They have left everyone insecure and on edge. Men have followed in this and become as shallow as women- acting very feminine and trying to cut their fellow man down. It’s pathetic to see. Many of you won’t believe this, but realize that the answer to your happiness will never be in a woman, or women. Stop looking for your value in their eyes.


this is legit tho


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 3, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I'm very interested in the chakras, how do you connect with your chakras sounds a dumb and complex question
> 
> Is it just meditation focussing on that area?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply man, was with family all day.

Yes mate meditation and focussing is the way I took. Sensations will come up. You'll notice that if you go out and do things that you're afraid of (ie interacting socially or with a girl you like), you'll get 'triggered'...most guys then immediately go into their head and escape what's going on.

You gotta sit and focus on the feelings inside you, the sensations that come up. This is actually trauma within you, you have repressed and disowned parts of yourself...which had led to blocked chakras where your natural energy doesn't flow out as it should.

When you see some guy in a social situation who is nervous as fuck and can't speak, there is trauma holding him back...he believes so little of himself that he doesn't even allow himself to unleash his personality.

If you focus on these sensations and allow them to come up, feel through them, they will dissipate, and the energy will start flowing through you better 

I am literally experiencing this right now...I had been very high inhibition for years...now I am starting to be very uninhibited and free in social settings...I am releasing a lot of stuff.

Check out Julienhimself on YouTube he talk all about trauma. He doesn't talk about chakras, but as I said in the essay, everything I've learned has taken me here


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 3, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Because although I will probs full ascend this year I want my mind to move forward too and not live in the past disappointme ts



This is really good then, because when you ascend (even before then) you can literally release everything that has traumatized you (we all have trauma, trauma is anything that makes you disown or repress a part of yourself), and you can start to become the type of person you deep down want to be.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 3, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> This is really good then, because when you ascend (even before then) you can literally release everything that has traumatized you (we all have trauma, trauma is anything that makes you disown or repress a part of yourself), and you can start to become the type of person you deep down want to be.


I remember Julien himself talking about a book called letting go, I downloaded it years ago but never got round to reading it yet.

Have you read this book?

Spiritualso also talks about chakras and sexual transmutation via semen retention
@King Solomon is very knowledgeable is this


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I remember Julien himself talking about a book called letting go, I downloaded it years ago but never got round to reading it yet.
> 
> Have you read this book?
> 
> ...


I haven't read that book or any of the books that Julien recommended, I need to read atleast a couple of them.

Yes I am actually seeing how semen retention can be related to this.

I have focused on my Sacral Chakra (the one behind the genitals) today and it is bringing this feeling of ease and pleasure.

It is a deep and exciting rabbit hole to go down!

I may hit up those two guys you tagged.


----------



## KeepGrinding (Apr 11, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I have been a seeker of knowledge since 2007- when I was 18.
> 
> My friend gave me the PUA book ‘The Game’ that year- first year of university- and I was fascinated that the men in there could do something out of the ordinary, something that the average guy wouldn’t have the balls to do.
> 
> ...


I found my answer in religion, I won't say which religion, but I know for sure that God exists.
At some point, I almost went for escortmaxxing and a complete degenerate lifestyle as well.

I almost lost my mind and would have eventually killed myself, if I didn't find purpose and what this emptiness in my "heart" was longing for.

It's like you found something your soul was craving all your life, you feel like you radiate light from your chest area.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 18, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I have been a seeker of knowledge since 2007- when I was 18.
> 
> My friend gave me the PUA book ‘The Game’ that year- first year of university- and I was fascinated that the men in there could do something out of the ordinary, something that the average guy wouldn’t have the balls to do.
> 
> ...


Amazing man. Keep on your path of masculine excellence and manifestation of the highest self. 

I kept searching for answers too and now i exactly what I'm doing in each realm of endeavour.


----------



## Deleted member 18804 (Apr 24, 2022)

This was enlightening. Please make more.


----------



## isis_Bleach (May 1, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I have been a seeker of knowledge since 2007- when I was 18.
> 
> My friend gave me the PUA book ‘The Game’ that year- first year of university- and I was fascinated that the men in there could do something out of the ordinary, something that the average guy wouldn’t have the balls to do.
> 
> ...


What was your thing


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 1, 2022)

isis_Bleach said:


> What was your thing


That I need to accept the physical reality of the world, while then working on my deeper talents (talents of my intellect and inner energies) so I can overcome it and prosper.


----------



## isis_Bleach (May 1, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> That I need to accept the physical reality of the world, while then working on my deeper talents (talents of my intellect and inner energies) so I can overcome it and prosper.


Should I fuck girls everyday


----------

